# My First Bird



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

A little late posting but I wanted to thank everyone for there help as I finally tagged my first turkey, third year's the charm. I took him on the second day of the season. Didn't hear much off the roost but once they started gobbling they never shut up. Two of them came in perfect to my mouth calls, and once they saw my full strut decoy the came running in. Would have liked to see what they would have done to the decoy, but was way to concerned with getting a good shot. Weighed in at 18lbs, 8.5in beard, and almost exactly 1inch spurs. Everything was absolutely perfect.

Now we try to get number 2, and hopefully get some of my friends their first bird. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Sounds like a real nice bird, Congrats


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

thats cool.... i'm still tryin' for my frist bird.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Great job man, wish I was in your shoes, bird count wise!


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

Great job.

Taking a wild turkey is something to be very proud of.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Good for you! Just don't expect them to come right in that way(like they do on TV!) every time you go out or you'll be one frustrated hunter! They just seem to never do the same things twice for me anyways. That's what makes it sporting(their variations)!! Keep us posted on #2.


----------



## CRAPEYE (Mar 6, 2006)

Sorry about the giant picture still havn't figured out how to adjust the size to fit the post.I will have better pics at the crappie tourny.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Congrats on your first bird, it's quite an accomplishment !!!! Their eyesight is amazing & they can be awfully skiddish.
My youngest son has 2 now, 1 last year & one today, but I have yet to try. Getting my permit today & going tomorrow ; let him call for me for a change !! He got his first bird during youth season last year & it came right in @ 7:00 AM & it was over. Hunted the same area (Muskinghum Co.) this year & could not get one within range all weekend. Came close last weekend, but things just went nuts & we couldn't close the deal.

On a side note, does anyone else use the Federal 3" extended range (or something like that) ??? I'm not the biggest Federal fan , but those things reach out there amazingly !!! He knocked the jake backward 3 feet this morning at 31 yards & we found the wad from the shell another 10 yards or so past where the bird fell. I guess at $1.50 apiece they should work !!
Good luck on your second bird kernal.
Tim


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

T-180 said:


> On a side note, does anyone else use the Federal 3" extended range (or something like that) ??? I'm not the biggest Federal fan , but those things reach out there amazingly !!!


They're federal 3" 4s. The wad is their "Flight Control Wad". it is definitely amazing!!


----------

